# Classic looking budget wheelset



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Sun M13II low profile polished rims laced to Formula/Origin 8 hubs..

$145 shipped from eBay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140350682888&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

bullet proof hubs and polished high quality rims...I'm putting these on my black 3Rensho..I'm swapping out the axles with silver 8mm axles for the 110 rear spacing but the Formula hubs make it a breeze..

Great bargain...


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Sweet. I'm picking up a set for my new build.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I have some of those. I have a couple of the rear wheels by themselves, too. I got a smoking deal on them.

I've always loved the Sun M13II rim; especially polished.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Sun M13II low profile polished rims laced to Formula/Origin 8 hubs..
> 
> $145 shipped from eBay
> 
> ...


nice, I'm running M13II rims on Formula hubs on my fixie. Love the look!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I love the M13II rims...with all the Deep V and B43 wheelsets sold, it's nice that there an alternative for those wanting a classic looking wheelset


If anyone has an 8mm 110 spaced track frame, this conversion kit is great..It's very easy to swap the axles on formula hubs...

http://www.tracksupermarket.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=93&products_id=601

It comes with chrome front and rear axles.


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

Those are good looking hubs.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

PlasticMotif said:


> Those are good looking hubs.


How many do you want? They're cheap...


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

I _am_ building up a new bike. If you're selling them I'll pick em up over the open pro/cxp22 I was thinking of getting.

If you're selling some, I'll buy a set when I get back from Peru.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Not bad at all. Alex rims are pretty nice. I have one of their MTB rims and I haven't tacoed it yet. It is out of true but still a tank of a rim. Don't know if the road rims are the same.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> How many do you want? They're cheap...




careful there, you might get hoo'ed...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Finished........


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I have those wheels on both my Fuso fixed conversion and my Raleigh Super Course commuter. Thousands of trouble free miles. Great "old school" look and substantially lighter than the same hub with a Deep V or a B43.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

FatTireFred said:


> careful there, you might get hoo'ed...


That's why it's funny...


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*Here's mine!*

Couldn't be happier than with a Formula hub/Sun M 13II combo.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> Finished........


Nice. I might get some for my Madison. More and more that bike is going old school.
I will probably go with toe clips as well and ditch clipless.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> I love the M13II rims...with all the Deep V and B43 wheelsets sold, it's nice that there an alternative for those wanting a classic looking wheelset
> 
> 
> If anyone has an 8mm 110 spaced track frame, this conversion kit is great..It's very easy to swap the axles on formula hubs...
> ...


Oh, I'm glad you posted about this conversion kit...because I was going to ask about it!


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Finally got them (1.5 week delivery time). What is the best way to remove that sticker opposite of the "Sun" sticker? (the one with the bar code). I used some WD40 and fingernail, but residue was still there. So got a scotch green pad and scrubbed a little. End result was a "de-shined" rim.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

palu said:


> Finally got them (1.5 week delivery time). What is the best way to remove that sticker opposite of the "Sun" sticker? (the one with the bar code). I used some WD40 and fingernail, but residue was still there. So got a *scotch green pad and scrubbed a little*. End result was a "de-shined" rim.


That wasn't the brightest thing you could have done....

Car brake cleaner.
Goo Gone.
White Lightning "Clean Streak" (same thing as Brake cleaner, basically)


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

sticker residue/goo comes off w/ wd40 (might need to follow w/ alcohol or windex to get off the wd40 residue tho)... d'oh. maybe simichrome will add back some shine?


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, not thing "brightest" thing, but it's not too bad. Just one little spot. Thanks for the suggestions. I will try that on the other wheel.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Fortunately, I learned from my experiences and on the second run, I used WD40, then some rubbing alcohol and a towel to get the goo off. Didn't have any of the stuff listed above. Now that I think of it, Windex with ammonia would've probably done a better job.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Black, silver and yellow is an awesome color combo for a bike. 

It's amazing the quality of the low priced fixed wheels. CXP22/Formula are great too. I've often wondered about those Sun rims. Glad to hear they are nice as well. Box rims are very old school.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

In addition to Palu's experience re the rim finish, as much as I love the Sun M13II, do NOT hang your bike by the wheels unless you've got some serious padding on the hooks. I found out the hard way with the vinyl covered hooks where we hang our commuters at the store. The polished/anodized finish scratches easily.

Other than that, love 'em. Pushing 2000 miles on my fixed and I've only put a spoke wrench on them because I'm anal.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Richard, I noticed that you have much experience with the Sun M13II Rims. I've picked up some NOS Shimano 600 hubs, and have been searching for the right period rim. Other than the Sun rims, are there any Mavic's of similar appearance/quality. I really like the highly polished surfaces. That is what seems to be missing from most 'modern' bikes. One of my Falcons needs some new hubs, so new rims would make sense. By the way, do the Sun M13II's have machined sidewalls? Is this a + or -?
Thanks,
kjung


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

kjung said:


> Hi Richard, I noticed that you have much experience with the Sun M13II Rims. I've picked up some NOS Shimano 600 hubs, and have been searching for the right period rim. Other than the Sun rims, are there any Mavic's of similar appearance/quality. I really like the highly polished surfaces. That is what seems to be missing from most 'modern' bikes. One of my Falcons needs some new hubs, so new rims would make sense. By the way, do the Sun M13II's have machined sidewalls? Is this a + or -?
> Thanks,
> kjung


I would call it "quasi-machined." The sidewalls definitely aren't polished to the extent that the centers are. Mine are working and holding up just fine. I've yet to see a rim that compares to the Sun M13II in terms of "box-section old school look",that is eyeletted, light (about 450 gms), highly polished, strong, and about 1/3 the price of a Mavic Open Pro.

Bang for the buck, old school look, light, strong, I just don't know of a rim out there that compares. All of the other "silver" rims from Mavic, Velocity, etc. have that "satin" finish, weigh about the same and cost a hell of a lot more.

On both my commuter and fixed, I just can't imagine a better rim unless you want to be an "urban hipster" with B43's.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*that's a deal*



Dave Hickey said:


> Sun M13II low profile polished rims laced to Formula/Origin 8 hubs..
> 
> $145 shipped from eBay
> 
> ...


Wow, with silver axle/nuts, they'd look almost exactly like my vintage 70's Campy large flange hubs / wheels I built up that cost a bloody fortune. Good deal.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

Where did you purchase your M13II Rims? They are definitely what I'm looking for. Are they something my LBS will be able to find without difficulty?

I looked up the B43's......not my style.


----------



## IanZ (Jul 28, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> I have some of those. I have a couple of the rear wheels by themselves, too. I got a smoking deal on them.
> 
> I've always loved the Sun M13II rim; especially polished.


I would like to ask where you were able to buy the rear wheel by itself? I searched but could only find the complete set. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Update: 

I now own 2 sets of these wheels and they are bullet proof...thousands of miles and they've been trued......hubs are great...


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> Update:
> 
> I now own 2 sets of these wheels and they are bullet proof...thousands of miles and they've been trued......hubs are great...


Ditto! Great looking "old school" wheelset, light, strong, smooth, reliable, and you can't beat the "bang for the buck."

Got 1000's of miles on mine with zip issues.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry to bump this up, but does anyone know the weight of the wheelset? I do have a set I've been riding for well over a year now, but was looking into another (Wabi) and wanted to see the weight difference. I am too lazy to take the tires off and weigh the wheels.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

So you guys are more lazier than I thought. 

Weighed them tonight. 998 grams for the front wheel and 1179 grams for the rear.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

palu said:


> So you guys are more lazier than I thought.
> 
> Weighed them tonight. 998 grams for the front wheel and 1179 grams for the rear.


I was going to guess 2000grams.. Not too far off.....


----------

